# Daily Tennis & Football.



## betrader (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first thread on the forum and my main interest is trading but I also like the challenge of betting and mainly use the football and the tennis markets.
Plenty of action for the tennis most months of the year and the new season for the main football leagues of interest are underway which should offer plenty of opportunities. Any daily betting selections can also be traded and I will look to include the in-play market highs and lows wherever possible.

Some of my bets for the tennis especially, I tend to use keep bets at the better prices on offer as it is surprising how many of the more likely favourites go onto win their match but often come under some pressure and hence we often see a much better price.
A good recent example for the U.S Open was with Zverev looking good statistically to win his match against Bedene who pushed Zverev's price up nicely to well over 2.0 by winning the first set but Zverev going on to take the match in 4 sets.

A lot of the football betting and trading is focused around mainly backing various Overs markets and occasionally I take a look at the match odds markets and we often see some decent value available in the 'both teams to score' markets.

I will look to post up any daily selections by 11:00 am on a daily basis and if I cannot see any solid bets I may just highlight some of the matches that could work well enough from a trading point of view and run with it for a while.
Another addition of interest will be adding some 2, 3 & 4 way Betfair Accumulators as you often see plenty of the more likely shorter priced options that may offer up better odds if we can string a few acca's together on route.

I am not always online although permanently logged in   but happy to respond to any positive comments or questions when I update results and add posts for the next day.

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi, Welcome to the forum!
I also bet on tennis on betfair. I like in play odds as they are not always right. I like to lay 1.01 on tennis, I have had some success like this. 
Do you want me to move your thread to "Personal Threads" or you prefer to keep it in general forum? Both ways are fine.

best regards


----------



## betrader (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi there and many thanks for the welcome!
Yes those outside chances especially on the tennis laying at low figures can regularly pay off for such a small risk and seen many a turnaround on match point chokers and even 1.01 losers so something to look out for in creation of another thread perhaps.
Moving over to the personal threads would be great if you can sort that - thanks in advance...

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 2, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

I thought I would do a quick introduction so everyone gets a better idea of what I am looking to achieve from my betting and trading before I make a start with this thread.
I am still finding my way around the forum and tools and thought joining a forum may add a bit more dimension to my betrading and we seem to have a keen bunch willing to look at and try out some new ideas.
I will assume that I just add a post to my thread and it will end up in the new posts section but please correct me if I am doing it wrong.
I do make a bit of money from my trading to a point now I do only work 3 night shifts per week to top up my meager sports trading efforts so I usually get home early morning and do some form study before hitting the sack for a few hours.
The U.S Open timezone has been ideal for me (U.K) as I get to do some trading before I go to work plus I get to trade a bit of football in between and at weekends and my days off which happen to be Friday through to Monday so this works well for the weekend footie.

My ideas for trading in particular are to find better in-play value rather than continually looking at the starting prices which rarely offer any significant value and especially if you consider that many football matches may take 20 - 30 minutes before scoring a goal then better value can be had for the patient. We won't strike better value all of the time but when we do it can pay off nicely.

As an example trading last nights Porto vs Guimaraes match for the Over 2.5 market, I expected it to get across the line for at least three to four goals on the home leg for Porto but amazing how some of those prices creep up between goals especially if we see a slower type of match.
Porto were a goal up at 14 minutes but nothing until two goals at 88 and 90+3 minutes where the Over 2.5 after the initial dip drifted all the way to 10.0. The point being is that we regularly can see much better in-play value if we don't waver from our original view and this has started to make a big difference in my general returns even when you consider that a lot of the time you can free bet the bigger moves to remove some of your risk.
The Porto Over 2.5 market was around 1.60 from the start, hit a high of 10.0 and was actually at 4.40 before the late goal but even the Over 1.5 market with a goal in drifted back up to 2.14 before the 88 minute winner and all within the general goal prediction for the match.
The tennis is similar and I have seen plenty of turnarounds over the years with bigger prices (especially a set and a break down types) go onto recover the set (remove risk) and then go on to do well at lower figures where you can hedge out for a decent profit, plus we often get plenty of in-form outsiders that have decent credentials that can often trouble the shorter priced favourites.

I use basic form study using the Flashscores H2H stats and I am no sports guru and I am not even a big football (or tennis) fan so I know nothing about the game of football in particular and just work the numbers.  I am sure I will get pulled up on some details but I am willing to take on-board any constructive criticism on route and hopefully pick up a few good tips myself.  

I will aim to get a daily post up by 11:00 am which will include a general trading watchlist and then I will post up any bets or accumulators under a separate heading underneath so we don't mix the two.  Naturally any bets can also be traded out in-play if you see a positive swing in the price.

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 2, 2019)

*Tennis & Football Watchlist - Monday 02nd September.*

Tennis start times are subject to change.

The U.S Open has thinned down considerably as we enter week 2 into the fourth round matches.
At 18:30 for the mens today it will be interesting to see if Schwartzman has any response to Zverev and they are fairly evenly priced.
Zverev has just got it across the line in a couple of his matches but was more decisive in his 3rd round match against Bedene.
We could see a few swings for this one and better prices but I think Zverev should have the overall advantage.
Schwartzman hasn't dropped a set all week so we could see a closer competition and some good trading opportunities.
I will back Zverev from the start and top up that bet if he loses the first set - more than 3 sets are likely.
*Result:  Schwartzman wins in 4 sets - market high around 4.30.   Zverev low 1.28 @ S1.*

At 16:00 for the WTA we have Vekic (1.93) vs Goerges (2.04). Goerges has won all 3 H2H matches and represents some value at SP and they are similarly ranked at 23 vs 30. I think this is a good opportunity for Goerges but not without response from Vekic and we could see a closer run competition. I would be tempted to back Goerges from the start but top up that back bet if she loses the first set to add some value.
*Result:  Vecic wins in 3 sets - market high:  36.0.   Goerges market low 1.04 after winning first set and breaking early in set 2.*

Scheduled for 17:00 I think Bencic at 3.05 can put a bit of pressure on Osaka.  Bencic has won the last 3 of 4 H2H matches and 2 of those have been this year.  This one could run closer and Bencic has the potential benefit of a pass in the last round.
Worth a smaller back bet on Bencic from the start and top that up if she loses the first set and lock in any positive moves as free bets.
*Result:  Bencic wins in 2 sets - market high:  3.70.*

Not a great deal today for the football today but the German 3 Liga match at 18:00 between Carl Zeiss Jena vs Magdeburg looks an interesting match up with the away team advantage and an over 2.5 market at 1.85 looks potentially vulnerable and is currently going in-play.
Magdeburg have won their last 7 H2H matches and all but two of those went over 2.5 goals so worth keeping your eye on that one in-play and I will have a token bet on the Correct Score - Any Other Away Win market currently at 8.60 and I will have a reduced back bet on the Over 2.5 market if I see that at 4.0 at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  1 - 1.   Over 2.5 market just touched 4.0 into 2.0 at goal 1 and up to 4.30 into 1.80 @ goal 2.  AOAW market lost.*

*Daily Bets.

U.S Open.  18:30 - A. Zverev vs D. Schwartzman.*
Back Alexander Zverev at keep odds of 3.0.
*Result:  Schwartzman wins in 4 sets.*

Regards
Betrader


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello, the reason there is 30 minutes edit is because some people post something and later they edit it with spam links. I will check if I can enable editing for you only, because you seem like a nice person. Just give me few minutes.

EDIT: You can edit your own posts at any time now. Try.


----------



## betrader (Sep 2, 2019)

admin said:


> Hello, the reason there is 30 minutes edit is because some people post something and later they edit it with spam links. I will check if I can enable editing for you only, because you seem like a nice person. Just give me few minutes.
> 
> EDIT: You can edit your own posts at any time now. Try.


Hi There,
I figured it would be for something like that and appreciate you to allow me to freely edit my posts.
Just really want to be able to update the results on the same page and maybe check for typo's but I would keep the main content and match selections as they were posted originally at all times.
Tried the edit and works fine... many thanks! 
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 3, 2019)

*Tennis & Football Watchlist - Tuesday 03rd September.*

Good morning everyone,

A quick rundown for yesterdays matches showed the later match with Zverev going down in flames yesterday but not before making a mini-comeback took his price from a high of 95.0 into around 11.0 which then puts his opponent from 1.02 initially to 1.08 and then 1.01 up to 1.09 which are significant moves for low lay traders as discussed in an earlier post.  Schwartzman played very well and Zverev just ran out of steam and dropped his weary arms in defeat after previous epic battles so nothing for our first bet but plenty of trading opportunity as he won the first set but only touched 2.50 during the initial stages and almost a hopeful turnaround pinching a late break back.
Bencic came through nicely to win her match as outsider and Goerges lost her match from a low of 1.04 again showing how those outside low lay chances can often pay off especially from a trading point of view where you may have already made money from the downswing and a cheeky cheap low lay can often pay dividends.
The football ran tighter with just two goals and the 4.0 for the Over 2.5 was marginally touched on goal one into 2.0 and then 4.30 into 1.80 but illustrates how better value can provide some good returns and on both occasions, reaped better single trading profits from the higher suggested prices than you would have gotten for 3 goals at the starting price for a straight bet... the power of trading.  The away win market offered a bit of goal cover just in case our team started scoring early but nice to at least see the later equalizer.

Not a great deal of football for this week or weekend with the Euro Qualifiers on next week so most of the main league action is otherwise disposed and with the tennis thinning down I am sure we will find something to look at but not as busy as I would like to be.
We have new tennis tournaments starting on a more European time zone next week so there will be plenty more of that to look at after the U.S Open and I will put up a few posts of potential interest during any quieter spells.

*U.S Open - Quarter Final Match Rundown.*

In the meantime a quick rundown of todays tennis coupon for the mens we have 18:30 - Wawrinka (1.82) vs Medvedev (2.20) They have only played each other once at Wimbledon in 2017 and Medvedev won that in 4 sets and both are playing well enough at the moment. The odds are fairly even and slightly favour the lower ranked Wawrinka probably in response to his win over Djokovic who retired to injury but this one should go much closer and Medvedev is not without chance.  Hard to pick a winner but I think we see some moves on route.
More than 3 sets are likely so probably worth laying any player (especially Wawrinka) or whoever wins the first set or alternatively back your favoured player at the bigger price.
*Result:  Medvedev wins in 4 sets - Market high:  15.0
Note:  Wawrinka touched into a much lower than usual first set price before the first set was finished in response to Medvedev's medical time out for a potential thigh injury.  Warwrinka touched market lows on three pre-set occasions of 1.11, 1.09 and 1.07/08.*

Scheduled for 17:00 we have the Svitolina (1.55) vs Konta (2.80) match with the first named and higher ranked player winning all four of their H2H encounters and difficult to get away from the favourite for this one. Both have been playing well with Konta knocking out Pliskova (3) in the last round in three sets but it is Svitolina who hasn't dropped a set all week and looks to have the edge that is reflected in her price.
Some early push from Konta to get a better price over 2.0 on Svitolina could work well but not a great deal of value from the start and one to watch or note the point to point (Flashscores) to get a better idea.  Anyone on Amazon Prime will have good coverage of the U.S Open and I have learnt quite a bit this week watching some of the live matches and replays.
*Result:  Svitolina wins fairly comfortably in 2 sets - Market High around 1.70.*

Regards
Betrader

P.S Found the Goerges graph I saved from yesterdays match as she touched in comfortably at 1.04 being a set and an early break up and started moving back up again quickly as Vekic recovered the 2nd set with a later double break.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice analysis, I hope I it's okay to comment on your post. I also think Wawrinka - Medvedev may go to over 3 sets. I want to bring to your attention that Medvedev sited some pain in his shoulder and tiredness, even after his R3 match. At least for me I will lay Medvedev if he wins set 1. Probably will be hesitant to lay Wawrinka if he wins set 1.


----------



## betrader (Sep 3, 2019)

BgFutbol said:


> Nice analysis, I hope I it's okay to comment on your post. I also think Wawrinka - Medvedev may go to over 3 sets. I want to bring to your attention that Medvedev sited some pain in his shoulder and tiredness, even after his R3 match. At least for me I will lay Medvedev if he wins set 1. Probably will be hesitant to lay Wawrinka if he wins set 1.


Hi There and thanks....
Please feel free to comment and appreciate the heads up and great to have some input from elsewhere.  Time of the year I guess where everyone is starting to wear out including Djokovic's shoulder in the last round and also Zverev's problem yesterday I think just starting to run out of steam.  I think also the crowd may go against Medvedev as well which won't help because of the incident with the ball boy in the last round so that maybe enough to tip the balance in Wawrinka's favour but should be an interesting one to watch at least.
P.S.  I think my "especially Wawrinka" lay comment looking back at my post was more that his price would have come in shorter from his SP rather than him not being capable enough to win outright.


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 3, 2019)

Well, Medvedev is leading and injured. Seems like the right time to lay if the odds are good. I am not home so I skipped betting on this match.

1.7 still for Wawrinka


----------



## betrader (Sep 3, 2019)

BgFutbol said:


> Well, Medvedev is leading and injured. Seems like the right time to lay if the odds are good. I am not home so I skipped betting on this match.
> 
> 1.7 still for Wawrinka


Yes some nice easy money considering if Medvedev retired in S1 then all bets would have been void so grabbed some of the bigger prices on Med due to the market overeaction for a couple of quick trades and have now layed Wawrinka at the lower prices on offer before the end of the set.
Wawrinka lows of 1.11 - 1.25 and 1.08 - currently 1.36... Med now 3 - 0 up in the tie-break. - Med wins first set - Wawrinka now at 1.50's


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 3, 2019)

betrader said:


> Yes some nice easy money considering if Medvedev retired in S1 then all bets would have been void so grabbed some of the bigger prices on Med due to the market overeaction for a couple of quick trades and have now layed Wawrinka at the lower prices on offer before the end of the set.
> Wawrinka lows of 1.11 - 1.25 and 1.08 - currently 1.36... Med now 3 - 0 up in the tie-break.



I think Wawrinka will win but he looks so stupid. Anything is possible.


----------



## betrader (Sep 3, 2019)

BgFutbol said:


> I think Wawrinka will win but he looks so stupid. Anything is possible.


Yes I have manually exited the lay bet on Wawrinka but I have some free bets on Medvedev as a bonus in case he holds it together.
Great first set!  If Medvedev comes into 1.50 I will just hit the hedge button and square it up.
Update:  Medvedev market low of 1.44 at sets 2 - 0.


----------



## betrader (Sep 4, 2019)

*Tennis Trading Watchlist.*

I am up and about early today and busy later and work tonight so figured I would get the daily post up asap.

Very interesting match last night with the market going mad during Medvedev's medical time out and where I call that free money is you get the prices well out of sync from the norm where if the player continues into the 2nd set the prices tend to settle back from the over-reaction; Either way you you have a low risk situation because all bets are void if the first set isn't completed. You get your back bets and lays in at the already vastly improved prices and value you would normally see in typical play at 2 sets to love, yet all available before the first set is even completed.
Wawrinka dipped to a low of 1.08 - 1.11 was worth a cheeky lay bet at the low prices even though the set wasn't completed and I took the opportunity to gain some free bets on Medvedev in case he turned it around which he did.
I wasn't quite convinced for his MTO as he was looking quite relaxed as the medic went to work and seemed to play much better after they cut the bandage off. Wawrinka I think dropped his guard in anticipation of a potential retirement and wasn't the same player after that.
Possibly a sneaky tactic from Medvedev to get the crowd on his side and upset Wawrinka who was looking unhappier than normal, but either way you take those opportunities when they come your way.
Svitolina won her match fairly comfortably but we did get to see a 1.01/02 - 1.09 move as Konta fought back on balance from 90.0 into around 12.0.
Many thanks for the comments on yesterdays match and much appreciated.

Onto today we have the *17:00 - Bencic vs Vekic* match for the second set of quarter finals and they have played 3 times with Bencic winning 2 of those albeit back in 2014 and Vekic beat her this year in the French Open and all matches were won in straight sets.
Bencic is the higher ranked player and goes off around 1.60. Both players have had a good week and very impressive from Vekic to beat Goerges in the last round recovering from a set and a break down to win so she is not without chance and prepared to put up a good fight.
Difficult one to pitch at the starting prices as I think they should be a bit closer on price perhaps but this one could run closer and we may see their first 3 setter or at least 2 closer sets.
If Bencic drops into 1.15 - 1.20 at any stage I think she would be worth a lay bet in case we get another Vekic comeback but better prices on both players are likely during the match.
*Result:  Bencic wins in 2 sets - Market High:  2.40 - 2.50.*

For the mens at *18:30 we have Berrettini vs Monfils* who have never played each other so that always makes is more difficult to predict especially for this tournament in particular. Naturally both have played well enough to get here but the higher ranked Monfils looks to have the edge.
Monfils must feel he is in with a good chance this week with so many of the main contenders out of the frame and a well playing Dimitrov ranked 78 took out no3 Federer in the early hours of this morning in 5 sets, but he still would have Nadal who is now tournament favourite to contend with.
Berrettini beat a lower ranked Rublev in straight sets in the last round but looks vulnerable against a Monfil attack but at 1.54 there isn't a lot of meat on the bone so we can hope for a quicker start from Berrettini to push that price up and see how it looks in-play.
2.0 on Monfils should offer a better entry and Berrettini's best hope could be to get off to a quick start and we may see 4 sets if Berrettini is up to the challenge but with no H2H I can't put this down as a straight bet.
*Result:  Berrettini wins in 5 sets - Market High:  10.0 - 11.0.*

There is not enough forum paper to run into player stats and to be honest I rarely look at them as each match is different and needs to be played differently against other opponents and that is where the H2H stats come into play coupled with more recent player form tends to keep things a little more simple.  One can always dig a bit deeper into the stats if need be - Plagiarism being passed off as expertise is not my strong suit...
Player stats are useful to know but too much information sometimes can get in the way of a bit of healthy intuition 

Regards
Betrader


----------



## betrader (Sep 5, 2019)

*Daily Trading Watchlist.*

Good morning everyone,

What a great match for Berrettini vs Monfils and I didn't get to trade the last set as I had to go to work but got the last set price results off my cousin and quite a few family and friends follow me with the sports trading ideas - trading is usually a bit of a loner thing so it is good to be able to have a different type of enthusiastic worthwhile conversation when we all meet up as a family and indeed offers a good reason to meet up.

Berrettini hit highs of 11.0 and won the match which puts Monfils on balance touching a low of 1.09 which of course goes down as one for the cheeky lay strategy . Monfils did touch highs afterwards of 4.0 and back into around 2.0 and later hit highs of 26.0 and back into under 2.0 as he levelled the sets 2 - 2 and where I left the match - This then on balance puts Berrettini at a low of 1.04 to over 2.0 which offers great opportunities for in-play traders and again another opportunity for the cheeky lay strategy.
Monfils was clearly struggling with the heat but you can't help feeling pleased for Berrettini who had several match point opportunities before taking the match in the S5 tie-break - I watched the 5th Set Amazon re-run this morning when I got back from work.
Not a lot available from the 2.0 price on Monfils but the match offered some good trading opportunities throughout.
Elsewhere Bencic won her match from a high of 2.50 after being broken in S1 and she touched into a low of 1.22 up to around 1.40 but was more decisive in S2 and brought it home and no comeback mission this time for Vekic.  With hindsight I should have been a bit more creative with my views on that one rather than just advising to lay a player that we know is playing well enough seems a little bit negative.

I didn't have the Euro matches down on my watchlist so missed the fact they were playing today but a quick run through the card may offer a couple of opportunites  available for this evening and will be able to get a couple of looks in before I go to work.
The *19:45 - Norway (1.06) vs Malta (95.0)* match looks good for a few home goals and they have met 7 times with Norway winning every match and hence they are just 1.06 for the match odds. The Over 2.5 market looks slim in expectation of goals at 1.36 but the Over 3.5 at 2.0 could offer us a trade/bet from the start and we could top up that back bet at 4.0 at any stage if we do see any drift before half time or between goals.
The any other home win market is naturally shorter and last traded at 2.42 which is not a million miles off the anyone scoring 3.5 market so that may offer some better prices later on a slower market but the 3.5 looks to be a potentially decent target market.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.    Goal Times:  34, 45+1 mins.*
*Over 3.5 market 3.55 - 2.20 - 2.78 - 1.72 @ G2.*

The other match of interest is the earlier *17:00 - Armenia (14.0) vs Italy (1.29)* match where again a few goals are possible based on the older H2H form and recent scoring form for both teams has been decent.  It wouldn't surprise if Armenia could hold Italy for a while which would give markets like the Over 2.5 @ 1.65 a decent price boost.  One to keep an eye on but 3.0 on the Over 2.5 market at any stage may offer a bit of value if we get a bit of time lapse.
It maybe worth backing the Over 4.5 for a bit of money at 5.0 or best price before the start to cover the early scoring chance at a better price - if we do get early goals then you can treat that as your main trade.
*Final Score:  1 - 3.    Goal Times:  11, 28, 77, 80 mins.
Over 2.5 market won but not matched at 3.0.   Over 4.5 market 6.0 - 2.50 @ G2 - 24.0 - 6.40 @ G3 - 2.12 low @ G4.*

Back tomorrow with an update and another look at the tennis and good luck...

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 6, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

A little hit and miss with last nights football let down by awkward goal times and Norway not scoring enough when they had plenty of chances to do so and so that ended 2 - 0, but looking back over the stats they have had some low scoring H2H encounters before - If we had the secondary part of the trade matched we would have been in much better shape.
The Armenia match went nicely with a late run from Italy who touched almost 2.0 twice for the match odds so although we saw some early goals with the first from the home team they did a good job of holding them for a while until Italy broke through later on.
I put up the graph on yesterdays post to show what happened to the price in-between goals and that Over 4.5 market touched a high of 24.0 into around 2.0 as G3 and G4 went in but either way we got a trade out of that exceeding 100% in the first instance from the starting price or at the very least securing a risk free bet into the market.
Euro matches are not particularly high on my general football watch-list as they can be a little inconsistent so I always use a reduced staking plan.

Tonight We could see a few goals for the *19:45 - Austria (1.08) vs Latvia (75.0)* encounter with a regular 3 goals on the H2H shows some consistency and naturally plenty of potential from the home team although it has not always been that way. Lativa are yet to perform in terms of goal scoring or wins this year and that could open up the door to a few goals for Austria.
Very similar pricing to the Norway match and again the Over 3.5 market looks a decent target at around 2.0 or best price for the start price and I would top that up at a lower price tonight at 3.40 which would cover any later first half goals.
Worth keeping your eye on Over 2.5 markets that may drift out if we get a slower one but the 3.5 looks a reasonable proposition based on the general H2H scoring stats.
*Final Score:  6 - 0.    Goal Times:  7, 13, 53, 76, 80, 85 mins.
First price only @ 2.0 matched on the Over 3.5 market.*

*Tennis:*  Serena Williams beat Svitolina comfortably in last nights encounter and not much price on that one for Williams so it appears she has got over her ankle problem.  She meets a well playing Andreescu in Saturdays final and we will take a look at that one tomorrow but with no real H2H form we would be taking a bit of chance but there appears to be some value on the outsider.
Tonight we have the *21:00 - Medvedev (1.57) vs Dimitrov (2.72)* encounter and they share the H2H's 1 a piece and that is a difficult one to pick a winner with the potentially injured Medvedev going off as 1.57 favourite. We could see a bit of tit for tat for the sets similar with Dimitrov beating Federer in 5 sets in the last round. One could argue that the outsider stands a chance here tonight so it could run closer but Medvedev looks the better player on ranking if he doesn't have any issues. Smaller stakes and better prices on Med would offer a bit more value but it should be an interesting one to watch initially before getting involved.
*Result:  Medvedev wins in 3 sets - Initial Market High:  2.14.*

The later encounter between *Berrettini (13.0) vs Nadal (1.08)* looks like a straightforward win based on ranking and form but no H2H form and no real surprise Nadal goes off as 1.08 favourite. Berrettini will be on a bit of a high with nothing to lose and his only chance really is to come out swinging and that can often alter the pattern of match during the early stages.
Plenty of higher ranked players have gone down this week for both WTA and ATP and this last 2 years has been a period of change with the new generation of talent on the horizon steadily moving in.
One for a very cheeky cheap lay on Nadal at that price in case Berrettini gets off to a good start but not one to put your shirt on.
*Result:  Nadal wins in 3 sets - Nadal went 2 break points down during first set tie-break for a price swing.*

Regards
Betrader


----------



## betrader (Sep 7, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

We redressed the balance with the football in last nights match with a nice 6 - 0 win for Austria and not that surprised it was without reply and it started scoring from the get-go so we didn't get the better price on the Over 3.5 market.
Medvedev was generally in control of his match although he did hit a high of 2.14 and set two he was broken from market lows but double broke back only to be broken level again before taking it late in the 2nd set and set 3 was more decisive for a straight sets win.
Imagine Medvedev winning the U.S Open would no doubt finally cement America's love of all things Russian .

Nadal beat Berrettini in 3 sets but a tighter first set went down to a tie-break where he double broke Nadal and had 2 set points at 6 - 4 and 6 -5.
Considering Berrettini was under break pressure during the first set you would have seen a lower price on Nadal and a nice swing on both players as he nearly won the first set so worth a cheeky lay...  More pressure from Nadal in S2 and more comfortable in S3 without response from the outsider but as anticipated he came out swinging and will no doubt learn to cope better on those pressure points with more experience.

I don't have much idea for the *U.S Open Final @ 21:00 - Bianca Andreescu (3.65) vs Serena Williams (1.37)* and they only played once and Serena retired in the first set. Both have had a great week and I get the feeling that the outsider is not without chance but with no H2H form it is difficult one to judge her chances. Serena dropped a set early in the week but has since been more decisive and looks in good shape after her semi-final win over Svitolina despite rolling on her ankle earlier in the week, and Andreescu has dropped a couple of sets through the week and it will be interesting to see how the young 19 year old copes with the occasion of a major final but either way she is in the money.
Instinct says Serena will take this but we could see a higher price so backing her over 2.0 would be a good start if Andreescu can come out swinging and push for an early break opportunity.
*Result:  Andreescu wins in 2 sets.
Later recovery from Williams @ 100.0 into 2.20/30 and a 1.01 - 1.80 for Andreescu on swing balance.*

Not great H2H stats for today's Euro fighters but you would expect *17:00 England to comfortably take out Bulgaria* and their last 2 H2H's have finished in 3 and 4 goals but that was way back in 2010/11. Prices naturally are not great and typical of last nights Austria match so again backing the Over 3.5 market currently at 2.06 looks a good option and top that back bet up at 3.40 in case we get a market that runs 20 - 25 minutes without a goal. Later options for backing scoreless Over 1.5's nearer 1.80 - 2.0 could offer some late relief in case we just see a later couple of 'just needed to win' type of later goals.
*Final Score:  4 - 0.    Goal Times:  24, 50, 55, 73 mins.
Over 3.5 market touched 3.20 before goal 1 and up to a market high of 3.50 before goal 2 and won.*

*General:* Other matches for the day I will be keeping an eye on is the 12:30 League One - Doncaster vs Rotherham encounter we could see a vulnerable Over 2.5 market for that one and dare I say a potential home win for Doncaster @ 2.64 who have beaten top of the league Lincoln twice in the last month or so both in league play and EFL Trophy play so we may see them running into a bit of scoring form.
Another one of some interest is the 17:30 encounter between SC Telstar vs Cambuur which I have down as potential goals.  The general H2H is a bit scrappy but suggests that 3 goals are likely with the potential to see more with their last encounter back in April going 4 - 2 to Telstar on the home leg.  Covering an Over 4.5 for a bit of early money at 6.0 would offer some "potential" goal cover before taking a look at a possibly inflated Over 1.5 market nearer 2.0 or Over 2.5 markets nearer 4.0 which could drift out nicely if we get a quieter first half.
*Doncaster vs Rotherham.    Final Score:  2 - 1.    Goal Times:  37, 66, 88 mins.
Over 2.5 highs at 4.40, 4.40 & 3.90 won.  Doncaster match odds high drifted at 0 - 1 to 17.50 - 7.40 @ 1 - 1 into 1.10 @ 2 - 1 and won.*

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 8, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Andreescu played a great match and did come out swinging taking the first set but you could see a bit of pressure building up which gave Williams a great opportunity of a comeback to square up in the second set from a high of 100.0 into under 3.0 and one for sure for the hall of cheeky lays with Andreescu at 1.01 - 1.80!!!  I think it would be fair to say Williams wasn't up to the standard she has been for the final but a very well deserved win and payday for the 19 year old and some good opportunities for pro-active traders.
England worked well enough with a good tally of home goals for our target market and the earlier Doncaster match was one of those where if you translate your original view into your trading you can get some great rewards - the match odds touched a whopping 17.50 on the goal down drift and went onto win and the Over 2.5 markets touched highs of 4.40 and won with a later goal.  The Telstar match was a little less giving but again the goal in Over 1.5 touched a high of 3.15 to win for the slower market view and even the Over 2.5 market touched a high of 21.0 and back under our entry into 3.80 so then you have a profit on the over 1.5 that more than covers the original O4.5 trade and the potential to scratch out the Over 2.5 trade just from a single late goal.

We have the *U.S Open Final between Medvedev (5.50) vs Nadal (1.21)* scheduled for 9:00pm tonight (U.K time) and naturally Medvedev goes off as rank outsider but I think he could offer much more than Berrettini did but they have only played once this year in Montreal in the run up to this tournament and that went to Nadal in straight sets. Very difficult to get away from Nadal for the win but then I said that about Williams so this time maybe worth a smaller back bet on Medvedev from the start and if you see 1.05 - 1.07 on Nadal at any stage he would be worth a cheeky lay bet for a trade in the hope that Medvedev can pinch a set at some point. From the start it is a difficult one to judge and just hope alone doesn't pay the bills. If you like your tennis then just sit back and enjoy...
*Result:  Nadal wins in 5 sets but lost Sets 3 & 4.  Nadal was at the suggested 1.05 after S2 before he broke Medvedev in S3 for an even lower price.  Medvedev recovered to take S3 and then bring the sets level at 2 - 2 for a nice swing.*

More Euro Fighters for today starting at *17:00 and we have Romania who got a 4 - 0 win in their only H2H against Malta* on the road in June and Malta remain scoreless in their last four matches so again the Over 3.5 market (2.04) looks to be a suitable type of target market for trading or betting but later over-inflated markets like the Over 2.5 maybe worth dropping onto if it works out as a slower scoring type match.
*Final Score:  1 - 0.*

*17:00 - Georgia (7.60) vs Denmark (1.53)* looks like a good opportunity for the away team and they have played four times and got over 2.5 goals in every encounter and more recent scoring for Denmark saw a 5 - 1 defeat for Georgia on the road and decent scoring in general.
Maybe Denmark will just go for a low scoring win but at 2.14 for the Over 2.5 market there looks to be some decent value available and maybe a bit too good to be true at that price but I will take it anyway.
To cover a potentially later scoring match, backing the Over 1.5 at 3.0 at any stage could work well on a lower, later scoring affair.
*Final Score:  0 - 0.*

*General:*  Other matches we should see plenty of goals for the *19:45 - Spain vs Faroe Islands* encounter but the Overs markets are very low in anticipation but I will have a touch on the Over 7.5 market at 5.0 - 6.0 for a bit of cover in case we see another big scorer but the ideal target market for that would be the Over 4.5 goals but is at no worthwhile price at the start.
*Final Score:  4 - 0.   Goal Times:  13, 50, 90, 90+3 mins.*
*The 19:45 match between Sweden vs Norway* has some potential although some of the H2H has been lower scoring the Over 2.5 market at 2.18 looks potentially vulnerable and both teams scoring @ 1.96 isn't out of the question. Their last H2H in March this year ended 3 - 3 at home to Norway so we could see another decent match tonight.
Trading wise I will cover the Over 4.5 for a bit of money from the start around 9.0 and look to get 4.0 on the Over 2.5 market at any stage or alternatively back the Over 1.5 @ 2.0.
*Final Score:  1 - 1.    Goal Times:  45, 60 mins.
Over 2.5 market at 5.40 into a low of 1.53.    Over 1.5 market available & won.*

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 9, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

A great mens final produced some decent moves with Medvedev pulling back from being 2 sets and a break down to level the sets at 2 - 2 before finally losing out 3 - 2 to Nadal.  Lows of 1.04/05 were available entering into S3 and even lower after the S3 break but offered a great recovery.
Medvedev did drop into a low of 3.60 in the first set with an early break so the signs of capability from Medvedev were available from the start.

*Sunday Match Summary:* The football wasn't quite as willing to give it up with a couple being low scorers despite Romania getting good opportunities to score couldn't convert into a decent final result and similarly so for Denmark who had chances to score but that ended 0 - 0 and so I absorbed some losses on those.
Spain was awkward on scoring but so many of those types score late goals and for example the Over 3.5 market touched a high of 21.0 (and any other home win market even higher) and went onto win with the two later goals (90 - 90+3 mins) and even the Over 2.5 market needing just one goal touched 2.88 and won.
This illustrates how awkward it can be to find the value and a suitable angle before the match starts but the pro-active side of trading can often be very rewarding at the better prices on offer.
The final game with Sweden ended 1 - 1 and the Over 2.5 hit a high of 5.40 into a low of 1.53 @ G2 was all the excuse I needed to reduce some of the earlier trading loses and just as well as that was the last goal of the match but with much better value available and of course the Over 1.5 market had also crept up in value and was an actual market winner.
I made a mistake with this weeks tennis coupon and the more European tournaments are in fact next week as the men get a week off and we have some early Asian time-zones for this week so not ideal.  With a busy U.S Open out of the way most of my trading will be more on a random basis as matches come along as I get back from work in the morning.   I will take a look at the football for the next couple of days for the last of the Euro matches and here is one for later on.

*19:45 - Russia (1.18) vs Kazakhstan (25.0)*
This looks like a good opportunity for Russia to score a few if they are interested as they won their last H2H match on the road 4 - 0.
The market prices are slightly higher and is a little divided if we will see any decent scoring.
The Over 3.5 market currently at 2.56 but I think we could see some later value with a 2 - 3 + goal potential so intially I will back the Over 4.5 market at around 5.0 for a token stake as early goal cover at a much better price and then keep an eye on the Over 2.5 market.
Back the Over 2.5 market at 4.0 at any stage during the match or alternatively back the Over 1.5 at 2.0 at any stage of the match.
*Final Score:  1 - 0.     Goal Times:  89 mins.*
No result for our pre-market suggestions but a late goal winner for Russia went in at 4.40 for the Over 0.5 goals and Russia were at 5.0 for the match odds and the Over 1.5 market reached 55.0 into 6.0.
In-play stats showed plenty of goal attempts but only one or two actually on target for Russia but managed one late goal for the win.

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 10, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Difficult one to gauge for Russia last night and I have updated that post with my general findings but in-play it was quite clear the stats for Russia getting a ball in the direction of the goal were far and few between but they did manage a late goal for the win.
Some more euro matches tonight and I will then be having a few days off after today and will get back for the weekend football.
Most of the early tennis matches I have been trading on a random basis when I have had the chance but next weeks looks to have a few more tournaments on a more suitable time frame where I can get some match ideas up.
One expects France to get a few goals in tonight but there is no real value in the goals markets in anticipation and the Czech Republic stand a chance in the match odds department at 2.16 against Montenegro although I am not expecting a goal festival but we could see some later options for a cheap entry on the Over 1.5 markets at better prices.

*19:45 - England (1.16) vs Kosovo (27.0)*
Just a pointer type of match really as they have not played each other before and we could see a potentially slower match on goals where we could see some value on markets like the Over 2.5.  Kosovo have been scoring of late albeit against the same opponents as England which could tighten the match up a little and so markets like the Over 2.5 @ 1.46 are a touch higher than normal in anticipation of some resistance perhaps.
I would look to back England if you do happen to see 2.0 on their match odds at any stage and ideally I would be looking at the Over 2.5 market at odds of 2.50 at any stage during the match so a 25 minute run up to the first goal would be most welcome.
*Final Score:  5 - 3.    Goal Times:  1, 8, 19, 38, 44, 45+1, 49, 55 mins.*
Nice slow scoring match as hoped  and England were 5 - 1 up by half time after initially going a goal down and the Over 2.5 market was over in just 19 minutes. Kosovo replied with 2 further goals in the 2nd half and naturally none of those original markets were met on price as England were only 1.40 - 1.50 for the match odds after being a goal down.
Elsewhere the Czech Republic got the match odds win on the drift and a slower match with two quick goals in the 50 minute zone and a late goal to win 3 - 0 and the Over 2.5 market initially was at over 6.0 and was as high as 11.0 before the very late goal showing exceptional in-play value for those slower later scoring types of matches which included the Over 1.5 which was available at well over 2.0.
France also won 3 - 0 with a slower match from them and another late goal again for the Over 2.5 which in this case was at 3.85 and winning.

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 11, 2019)

*Today marks the anniversary of the September 11th attacks which took place in 2001 - Never Forget!*

If anyone hasn't heard of Tony Rooke, he was the guy taken to court by the BBC for not paying his licence because he felt that in paying his BBC license fee he would be in breach of section 15 of the BBC Charter which covers areas including the 'funding of terrorism'.
It includes the BBC's prophetic reporting of the collapse of Building 7 which was reported as "collapsed" 20 minutes before the building actually fell, when still actually standing bolt upright behind the presenter on live television.
Just a coincidence, nothing to worry about?
He was ordered to pay court costs but was not actually found guilty and was not ordered to purchase a BBC television licence by the judge when directly asked by his defense (himself), and even the prosecution donated/contributed towards his court costs.

The BBC failed to report the Tony Rooke story on mainstream media and have yet to offer any explanation as to where the original source of their information came from or to correct misinformation, which is also a part of their unbiased charter.

No betting today but this is my personal thread so....

Here is a film by Tony Rooke in remembrance of the many 1000's of innocent people that lost their lives both then and since....

Incontrovertible

I won't be responding to any comments.
Thank you admin 

Tony Rooke - The Story.

Regards
Betrader.


----------



## betrader (Sep 13, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

I have a few more on my list that I will keep an eye on in-play but here are a couple to keep an eye on for this evening that could see a few goals.

*18:30 - Galatasaray (1.38) vs Kasimpasa (9.20)*
Good H2H form in general with a consistent 3 - 3 + goal pattern and the last two H2Hs have ended 4 - 1 to Galatasaray.
Recent form for both teams hasn't been that consistent but one could expect goals and the goals markets are positioned in anticipation.
Back the Over 3.5 goals market at 2.06 or best price and top that up at 4.0 at any stage during the match.
Worth backing the home team if they go a goal down or drift out to 2.0 at any stage during the match.
Later 'any goal' options are to back the Over 1.5 market at odds of 2.0 at any stage.
*Final Score: 1 - 0. Goal Times: 38 mins.
Over 3.5 market at 4.30 into 2.40 low. Over 1.5 market matched and lost.*

*19:00 - De Graafschap (2.02) vs Jong Ajax (3.40)*
Regular 3 - 5 goals on the H2H stats and both teams scoring is highly likely (1.37) so we could see some swings on the match odds markets which should present a better opportunity than the BTTS market at just +37%.
The Overs markets are expecting goals so with the Over 2.5 @ 1.30 - 1.40 at a lower price in anticipation I will start and back the Over 5.5 market at 5.20 or best price before the off as goal cover and then look to back the Over 2.5 market at 2.0 at any stage during the match so if we get a slower scorer we may see a better in-play opportunity - if we get a quicker scorer then the early O5.5 may pick up some of the business.
*Final Score: 3 - 2. Goal Times: 10, 23, 48, 64, 81 mins.
Over 5.5 market low 2.0. Match odds swings: DeGraafschap @ 17.0 won - Ajax low 1.23 lost.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 15, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

*Summary:* The Over 2.5 market for Genoa touched in at a very nice 9.0 before the first goal and other options like the Over 1.5 were just under 3.0 but with 2 late goals you would have actually improved on both of those prices vastly and especially for the Over 2.5 which would have been dead in the water but going onto actually win with that late run and this type of thing happens all the time. The last 2 H2H's between those have both scored the vast majority of their goals in the second half. 
Bochum similarly so with all second half goals so again you get much better odds available including Over 1.5 markets that have drifted out.
Finally if you think a match has the ability to get off to a good start you can always cover a bigger market at a better price and sometimes even get a winner which was the case with Heracles at odds of 4.90 - The dutch leagues often start scoring well before any of the lower Overs markets have gotten up to some decent prices so a bit of early cover on those types can often pay dividends.
If you keep faith in your stats and you do expect your teams to score and maintain a bit of patience, then the rewards can often be exceptional.

*11:30 - Genoa vs Atalanta.*
Consistent 3 goals on the H2H and consistent recent scoring form.  Over 2.5 @ 1.68.
*Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  64, 90+1, 90+5 mins.*

*12:30 - Bochum vs Dynamo Dresden.*
Regular Over 2.5 on the H2H and decent recent scoring from both teams.  Over 2.5 @ 1.67
*Final Score:  2 - 2.  Goal Times:  47, 63, 79, 85 mins.*

*13:30 - Heracles vs Willem II.*
H2H typically well over 3 - 4 goals and both teams are scoring consistently of late. Over 2.5 @ 1.66
Over 4.5 market at 4.90 is worth a little cover from the start.
*Final Score:  4 - 1.  Goal Times:  17, 33, 42, 55, 63 mins.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 16, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

*Summary:* Ajax was a slow scorer in general with goals at both ends of the match and we did get some movement on the Over 5.5 market into a low of 3.10 after the early goal but nothing for the Over 2.5 at our prices which scored late. An interesting market was the Over 1.5 market touching a high of 5.40 before the late winner and that market needing just one goal was at 2.0 at 80 minutes. Also interesting to note that as the Over 2.5 market ran out of liquidity the Under 2.5 market was at 1.01 up to 1.10 at goal 2 which is the same as the Overs being at 100.0 into around 11.0.
The in-play stats were not great and the only shots on goal throughout were the two that hit the back of the net with no response from PSV.
Torino were caught out on the match odds but managed to recover their position to 1 - 1 before the third goal hit the back of the net but this is the beauty of the Overs markets, we don't really care who scores.  The Over 2.5 market touched a high of 2.80 and 2.20 before we got the winning goal so nothing at our higher price but a fairly straightforward winner.  Generally a slower night but often worth looking at some of those other markets like the Over 1.5's if they start to drift out that are well within the general goal prediction.

*19:00 - Jong Ajax (1.44) vs Jong PSV (6.0)*
Regular 3 goals on the H2H but not massive scoring so it is a little difficult to find a suitable start market for cover.
The Over 2.5 market is at around 1.30+ so anywhere at 2.0 or above for that would be a good start point to back it and look to top that up at 4.0 if we do get a slower match which has been the case with some of their H2H's.
I will back the Over 5.5 market at 5.0 from the start in case we do get a strong first half run on goals especially from Ajax.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  5, 90+2 mins.*

*19:45 - Torino (1.51) vs Lecce (8.0)*
This looks like a good opportunity for Torino but their H2H matches were played pre 2012 but were consistently in the 3 - 3 + goal range.
Recent scoring form has been okay so we could see a few goals for this one.
Over 2.5 goals is at 1.89 and worth backing from the start and I will top that back bet up at 4.0 at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  35, 58, 73 mins.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## mrpakhi24 (Sep 16, 2019)

uuu


----------



## bribery21 (Sep 16, 2019)

I want to say I have been reading your posts in the last days. Quality ones.


----------



## betrader (Sep 16, 2019)

bribery21 said:


> I want to say I have been reading your posts in the last days. Quality ones.


Many thanks for your kind comments and good luck


----------



## betrader (Sep 16, 2019)

mrpakhi24 said:


> uuu


???


----------



## betrader (Sep 17, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

*Summary:* We got a nice later scorer from Peterborough that worked well and the Over 3.5 market was as high as 21.0 and won and the Over 1.5 market touched a high of 2.56 and won in just 2 minutes, so that is how quickly markets can develop from seemingly impossible prices. The AOAW market for Peterborough touched a high of 110.0 into a low of 6.40 but a good response from Tranmere halted it's progression but the any goals markets were all fair game. The Over 2.5 market out of interest touched a high of 6.40 and was on it's knees within 2 minutes.
Ajax was a little slower in anticipation but the timing of the goals saw the Over 2.5 market creep up to 2.0 on two occasions during the match to eventually go onto win and with hindsight the 3.50 target was a little ambitious but nice to see it win anyway.  The slower scoring didn't particularly work in favour of our Over 4.5 trade but which did hit a high of 12.50 into a low of 3.0 as the third goal went in and as the other match was doing well I just let my Over 4.5 run for more goals that didn't arrive.

*19:45 - Tranmere (4.10) vs Peterborough (1.98)*
Good recent scoring form for the away team here and their last 5 H2H's have seen a good run of goals in Peterborough's favour typically in the 3 - 5 goal range with 4/5 being clean sheets but they have not played each other since 2017.
A later run of goals has been fairly typical and more likely on the away leg and we could see a few if Peterborough can make the breakthrough.
Market prices are okay probably in anticipation of a slower type of match but initially I will back the Over 3.5 market currently at 2.84 but that could drift out nearer the off as the early liquidity is low.
Back the Over 1.5 market at 2.0 at any stage of the match.
I will have a small token back bet on the Correct Score - Any Other Away Win market at 10.50 in case we see that one sided run of goals.
*Final Score:  2 - 2.  Goal Times:  54, 56, 65, 70 mins.*

*20:00 - Ajax (1.49) vs Lille (7.60)*
No H2H's for this match which is not ideal but the scoring form of Ajax lately has been very good in league action at least and the market are not expecting a goal festival which has opened the prices up nicely and may work in our favour.
I will initially back the Over 4.5 market at 5.40 from the start as early goal cover.
Back the Over 2.5 market if you see that at 3.50 at any stage.
A later goal run may not be out of the question so I will be keeping an eye on the Flashscores in-play stats for goal shot activity.
*Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  18, 50, 62 mins.*

Regards
*Betrader*


----------



## BgFutbol (Sep 17, 2019)

Do you have a website @betrader ?


----------



## betrader (Sep 17, 2019)

BgFutbol said:


> Do you have a website @betrader ?


Thought about a free one like Wix but nothing in the pipeline.


----------



## betrader (Sep 18, 2019)

*Summary:*  A good performance from Hoang but it shows why you should always hedge out at lower figures to guarantee the profit rather than take the chance of the outright win and Barrere turned it around nicely and went onto snatch the match.  Quite often players will struggle to get it across the line when victory is staring them in the face but either way it was a good match with opportunity.
Mannarino was out to lunch and couldn't hold onto his service if he tried but did a little push later on but that performance wasn't worth turning up for to be honest and that should have been much closer match at his normal level.  On another day we will get one that works in our favour just like we do when we get retirements against and for us so there is no real point in beating yourself up over it.
A nicer later scorer for the mentioned Munich match so the prices of more likely markets working well and for example the Over 2.5 market later on touched highs of 4.70 and 4.60 before goals 2 & 3 arrived for a nice late run.  City also got the three goals but had scored 2 earlier so you then struggle to get those better prices but plenty of opportunities available if you are looking at those types of market for a later run of goals.

*14:30 - ATP Metz - Antoine Hoang (2.48) vs Gregoire Barrere (1.67)*
Hoang has won both H2H matches yet goes off as outsider here. Barrere has been the more consistent player of late and the rankings are close at 109 vs 98. We could see a tighter match as the varying stats balance out but I think Hoang is worth a back bet from his starting price with a view to reducing or removing the risk into a free bet if his price comes in initially to 1.60.
A cheeky later lay on Barrere will be in order if he does well and drops in under 1.10.
In-Play stats for the point to points work well as a guide to see who is applying the pressure
*Result:  Barrere wins in 3 sets.
Hoang was a set and a break up into a low of around 1.10 - 1.12 and lost.*

*18:00 - ATP St.Petersburg - Egor Gerasimov (2.30) vs Adrian Mannarino (1.73)*
2 out of 2 H2H match wins for Mannarino with the latest being in 2018 and he is rated 59 vs 119.
Gerasimov has been playing well of late coming through the qualifiers here and may put up some resistance.
I fancy Mannarino to win the match or at the very least do well enough to bring his price in shorter but we could see a few swings on route to finding a winner with some possible pressure from the outsider.
Back Mannarino at his starting price and top up that back bet if you see 3.50 at any stage during the match.
*Result:  Gerasimov wins comfortably in 2 sets.
Some later resistance (S2/G6) saw Gerasimov at 1.01 - 1.08 but generally an easy enough win.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 20, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

*Summary:* Many thank to admin for yesterdays thread email recommendation and any visitors for yesterday didn't waste their time and we found a couple of nice winners working out as expected. Aarhus worked well for the 2.5 market on a slower match and actually went onto win the match which is not a surprise as most of their H2H's have run closer with both teams scoring and actually touched a high of 7.0 in this match for the match odds but we got the three goals enough for our target market.
The goal markets drifted out nicely after the first goal to a high of 4.80 into 1.90 so if you did get on at the bigger prices you can always remove your risk and free bet the whole thing. I achieved around + 2 pts from 4.0 as the price came back into sp and just free betted the whole thing and easily doubled the take that a normal sp bettor would have achieved but removing any chance of losing on route.
DeGraafschap worked nicely and after the third goal I free betted the market from 5.90 which was my entry into 2.0 for a risk free +3.90 pts profit as the fourth goal went in for a market winner with just a 1 point sacrifice on my ultimate sp entry price.
Anyone on the shorter priced Over 2.5 touched a high of 1.80 before the first goal and won.  The 3.0 price was designed as a saver in case we got a much slower scoring match on our hands but can still offer up a nice bit of pocket money at the lower prices.

*18:00 - OB(Odense) 2.50 vs AGF (Aarhus) 3.10.*
Consistent three goals on the H2H and good recent winning/scoring form for the away team could see a closer match until they break through.
The Over 2.5 market at 1.97 backs up the idea but looks to hold some value at the starting prices based on the general H2H but we could see some better top up prices later on if it does run slower.
*Final Score: 1 - 2. Goal Times: 28, 66, 80 mins.
Over 2.5 market: 3.10 - 1.58 @ G1 - 4.80 - 1.90 @ G2 - 2.76 @ G3 and won.*

*19:00 - DeGraafschap (1.55) vs FC Eindhoven (6.20)*
The home team have won the last 4 out of 5 H2H's with the last one on the road in 2018 with a 4 - 2 win.
Potential goals for the home team here and the stats in general show a good chance of first half goals.
The O2.5 is at what I like to call an accumulator type price at 1.50 - 1.60 with a good chance of winning but with the potential for home goals, backing the Correct Score - Any Other Home Win market at 5.60 - 6.60 looks like a reasonable price to get involved for an earlier trade.
Back the Over 2.5 market if you see 3.0 at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  4 - 0.  Goal Times:  16, 30, 62, 80 mins.
C.S - Any Other Home Win @ 5.90 won.*

In the meantime many thanks to anyone following my posts and I hope you can pick up some ideas on route that may offer some assistance in your own sports trading.  

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 21, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

We had a decent evenings play for yesterday and a couple of actual winning markets which is always nice to see and many thanks for any new visitors tuning in for yesterdays post and I have now put up a general summary for those.
Quite a few opportunities across today's footie coupon and here are just a couple of those ideas that could work well enough from my shortlist.
I may not be around to complete these matches but I will have various bets in the market to cover those.
A later market of interest is 20:00 Granada vs Barcelona and we could see some away goals for that leg and a potential later scoring match.

*14:30 - Freiburg (1.93) vs Augsburg (4.30)*
A couple of their last 5 H2H's have gone closer or lower scoring and a good chance of both teams scoring but the remaining 3 of those H2H's have shown a minimum of 5 goals per game. Freiburg stand a good chance here with decent recent scoring form and are positioned 4th vs 14 on the Bundesliga table. We have a good chance of some one sided scoring for this one so initially I will back the Correct Score - Any Other Home Win market currently available at a juicy 9.80 which has the ability to cover a significant part of the match including later goal runs can knock that price down regardless of where it may have initially drifted.
The Over 2.5 market here looks vulnerable and is currently priced at 1.68 but again similar to last nights Graafschap match I would like to see 3.0 on that market at any stage and may offer some opportunity on a slower paced match.~
*Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  23, 39 mins.
Any Other Home Win - Drifted 17.0 into 6.40 low and lost.  Over 2.5 matched at 3.0 but lost.*

*15:00 - Man City (1.13) vs Watford (29.0)*
Strong chance of home goals and their last H2H match back in 2018 ended in a 6 - 0 win and typically we have seen 3 - 6 goals on the H2H in general.
Any other home win market is at 2.34 which suggests we will see one sided goals but I think the value could be in backing the Over 5.5 market currently at 4.80 or best price and I would top that back bet up marginally at 10.0 at any stage during the match.
Early 1st half as well as later 2nd half goals are likely so markets like the Over 2.5 at 1.30 are not likely to creep up too much at any time but if you do happen to see 2.0 on the Over 2.5 then that is worth backing at that price at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  8 - 0.  Goal Times:  1, 7, 12, 15, 18, 49, 60, 85 mins.
Over 5.5 market at 4.80 matched and won - lower price available nearer the start.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 22, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Not a bad day for yesterday with a good performance from Man City with a whopping 8 goal scoreline and that Over 5.5 market was pretty much over by half time and winning early in the second half, so 2 straight bets for me for yesterday afternoon and one 4.80 winner.
We got a the closer run match of the stats rather than the scorer for Freiburg which ended a bit of an awkward loser for the 2.5 market for that one but the any other home win market would have moved from a higher to lower price based on the first goal time but that would have been it.
I did take a look at the later Barcelona match but the stats for Barca at 70 mins were four goal attempts and not one shot on goal so it wasn't looking great for a late run and that ended 2 - 0 for the hosts.
Lots of good H2H stats today but not backed up by particularly consistent recent form and a lot of my key watch-list teams are on the road so I won't be getting too financially involved but I do have a couple of some interest to look at with a home advantage.

*13:30 - Standard (1.40) vs Eupen (8.60)*
Potential 3/3+ goals here on the H2H with a home team advantage and we are top and bottom of the league with this pairing.
Standard recently beat Oostende 4 - 1 on the road in league play so we could see a similar scoring pattern emerge and early goals are likely.
The Over 2.5 and 3.5 markets look vulnerable with the latter priced at 2.46 but I think the better value here based on home goal potential could be the Correct Score - Any Other Home Win market priced at 5.0 which looks to be a more logical starting point at a better price.
The Over 2.5 market at 1.58 looks like a vulnerable market so worth backing that at 2.0 at any stage if we get a slower scoring affair or a bit of time lapse before the first goal.
*Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  6, 27, 61 mins.
Any Other Home Win - Drifted to 6.40 before start - Low of 1.80 @ G3.
Over 2.5 drifted to 1.73 before start to a high of 1.80 and won.  2.0 not matched.*

*20:30 - Porto (1.19) vs Santa Clara (22.0)*
Porto are currently in fine fettle and scoring well but whether they just go for the win here is questionable with their last H2H encounted ending 1 - 0 at home back in April. General H2H's over the last 5 encounters have seen 3/3+ goals per match so we should see a few for this one and the markets are priced accordingly.
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.32 or best price from the start and look to top up that back bet at 4.0 at any stage during the match.
Back the Over 1.5 market at 1.80 at any stage of the match - this may position us for a slower match if we see one or two later goals.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  15, 41 mins.
Over 3.5 market - 4.0 was matched but lost.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 23, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Not a great deal for yesterdays matches and I felt from the in-play stats like Liege should have easily tumbled that market but it wasn't to be but worked well enough for traders, and like so many others for Sunday we were struggling for goal momentum which is often the case after Euro duties.
A lot of my general watchlist ended in the 2 - 3 goal area with the exception of Arsenal who did well to come back and win their match 3 - 2 with two nice later goals and Celtic managed a 3 - 1 win for their match but generally I was happy to come out with my shirt on.

Mainly early morning random match tennis trading for me this week and not a great deal I can see for today's footie coupon although it will be interesting to see how the 14:00 - Burnley vs Notts Forest U23 match gets on and we could see a few goals for that one and a good chance for the home team. The markets for those are unmanaged on Betfair and unlikely to attract much liquidity but Bet365 do have some more steady but limited markets available for those types of match - *Final Score:  1 - 1.  Later equalizer for Forest.*
Another that is scheduled to go in play at 15:30 is the Flora vs FC Elva match which has a solid 3 goal H2H and 3 of their last 5 H2H matches have gone to 5 goals so we could see some goal action for that one but again liquidity can be an issue - *Final Score: 5 - 1.*

Good luck if you do any today...

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 25, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

*Summary:* Anyone on the Ajax match would have gotten a 5 - 0 scoreline with the first goal arriving at 50 minutes opens up a lot of market possibilities - The Over 3.5 market for that for example started life at 1.25 and got the first goal as it touched 3.0 so that is how tight the markets were in anticipation from the start and how much business you can pick up if you are patient.
Interesting to note that all three of our matches got a late goal PSV got the Over 3.5 at some nice prices on route including the 12.50 as the winner went in.  A slower match with Roma offered some good later opportunities for later markets like the Over 1.5 at odds over 5.0 on two occasions and finally another slower match with PSG which incidentally saw it's Over 1.5 actually touch a high of 15.0 and winning with that late goal buttrading wise only one of the O3.5 start markets actually worked out.

*17:30 - PSV vs FC Groningen.*
The H2H for these isn't that great for consistent big scoring matches but looks like a straightforward victory for the home team at the top of the league with good recent form.
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.40 or best price.
*Final Score:  3 - 1.   Goal Times:  12, 38, 70, 90+4 mins.  Over 3.5 Highs:  3.45, 3.0, 4.70, 12.50 - won.*

*18:00 - Roma vs Atalanta.*
Good recent scoring form from Roma backed up by decent H2H performances and the Over 2.5 markets look vulnerable if we get a slower start.
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.24 or best price.
*Final Score:  0 - 2.  Goal Times:  71, 90 mins.
Over 3.5:  Lost.   Over 2.5 - 24.0 - 5.80 @ G1, 60.0 - 10.0 @ G2.  Over 1.5 - 5.50 - 1.80 - 5.30 won.*

*20:00 - Paris St-G vs Reims.*
Paris sit at the top and opposite ends of the league with good H2H stats against tonights opponents and we should see a few goals.
2nd half goals are likely if we see a quieter first half - drifting O2.5 markets are of particular interest for potential later trades even if there is a goal in already we could see a late run.
Back the Over 3.5 market at 2.24 or best price.
*Final Score:  0 - 2.  Goal Times:  29, 90+4 mins.
Over 3.5:  Lost.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Sep 26, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

We are away on our family holidays from tomorrow for a couple of weeks so this will be my last post for a while and many thanks for those that have tuned in.
I have to admit that after a few weeks of being here I am a little disappointed that there are not that many, if any, ongoing threads on the forum and not a great deal of mention for trading in particular or something perhaps a little more innovative in terms of useful strategies.
I keep on seeing the usual casino and bookmaker direct/indirect promotion/affiliates etc which to me to be honest is just a big big yawn .
Yesterdays matches show how difficult it can be for the average punter to make any sort of money betting at the starting prices and this is the area where the bookmakers really are quids in but at what point did everybody start working for the bookmakers rather than trying to beat them?
Being able to bet in-play and even free bet/hedge your margins in a sport where goals can happen at any time and at any price really can offer up vastly improved opportunities across the board while targeting more likely types of market; I therefore have little interest in seeking poorer value from any of the online or highstreet bookmakers who will just shut you down anyway as soon as you start to become a regular winner.

*18:00 - Eirbar vs Sevilla.*
Regular 2 - 3 + goals on the H2H and with Sevilla on the road we may see a little time lapse before goals and their last away leg in 2018 ended up winning 3 - 1 with all four goals happening in the second half.
The Over 2.5 market is at 2.14 so the market/betfair is not expecting an avalanche of goals so this is where we could see some value on 1.5's and 2.5's at some point during the match if it runs slower.
*Final Score:  3 - 2  Goal Times:  11, 33, 66, 77, 82 mins.*

*20:00 - Sporting Lisbon vs Rio Ave.*
Solid 3 goals on the H2H and Sporting have won 4 out of the last 5 H2H matches. Lisbon are not in the best of form at the moment and were beaten at home in August 3 - 2 by Rio. This could run a little tighter/closer and as a result we may see some better value for more likely markets however general H2H stats do show a strong likelihood of early/first half goals and both teams scoring is not out of the question.
Very cheeky any other away win market priced at 36.0 - 55.0 for Rio Ave who are scoring well enough of late but ultimately O1.5's and O2.5's are the target based on the general goal count.
*Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  32, 35, 83 mins.*

Wishing you all the best of luck.... 

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## alexbf (Sep 28, 2019)

Good work.


----------



## estoupedrado (Oct 5, 2019)

Hello, since betfair it not possible on every country have u know good alternatives?


----------



## betrader (Oct 10, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

Time to get back into it after a decent break away and I have been considering setting up a dedicated thread just for my betting/accumulators to keep those separate and just keep this one more for the sports trading side of things.  I will look to get that thread up and running for next week.
In the meantime we have some Euro qualifying matches for today with some potential for the Over 2.5 markets.

*16:00 - Czech Republic U21 (2.36) vs Greece U21 (3.15).*
Good chance of seeing some goals for this one and the match odds are fairly open and both teams scoring is not out of the question.
H2H's have seen regular 2 - 3 goals so later better value Over 1.5's nearer 2.0 would be worth looking at and initially the Over 2.5's near 2.0 could provide some reasonable betting/trading value.
*Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  45+2, 76 mins.
Over 1.5 highs:  2.30 - 2.02 won.  Over 2.5 highs: 5.30 - 2.30 - 7.20 - 2.20 @ G2.*

*17:00 - Denmark U21 (1.39) vs Northern Ireland U21 (8.40).*
3 x H2H's from 2011 - 2013 saw Denmark score at least 3 goals (1-4, 3-0, 0-3) and win so naturally they are shorter odds (1.39 - 1.43) to take the match and more recent scoring form could see off a potentially vulnerable Over 2.5 market currently at 1.80.
Trading wise the Over 4.5 market at 5.0 - 6.0 could offer some early cover at a decent price for anyone to score but if it does run slower then we may see a much better price as the Over 2.5 starts to drift out.
*Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  30, 57, 86 mins.
Over 2.5 highs:  3.20/2.80/3.75 won.  Over 4.5 - Nothing lower than sp.*

*19:45 - Austria (1.42) vs Israel (8.60).*
This looks like a good opportunity for Austria and we could see a few goals. Israel beat Austria last time out in March 4 - 2 but are struggling a little at the moment so on that basis we could see a busier match and a good handful of goals if Austria can make an earlier breakthrough.
The Over 2.5 market at 1.73 looks vulnerable for betting but initially I will back the Over 4.5 at 5.40 - 6.0 and see how it looks for later more likely 2 - 3 goals markets.
*Final Score: 3 - 1. Goal Times: 34, 41, 56, 88 mins.
Over 2.5 highs: 3.10 won. Over 4.5 @ 16.0 - 2.56 @ G3 - 38.0 - 5.40 @ G4.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## Csori01 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## betrader (Oct 11, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

Interesting plays for yesterday and quite difficult to judge for the bigger goals markets (for the Euros) where the goal momentum and higher scoring is often in question, and for our Over 4.5 cover for example, I generally use a 1/4 my normal stake that I would use for say the O1.5 & O2.5's so you get an idea of my general percentage level on my staking.
At the bigger prices on offer those types of market can cover early goal and early first half goals in case we cannot find that better price for the more obvious markets and so the strategy acts like a two pronged attack and can offer a nice little extra bonus in waiting.
Slightly tougher match for England tonight which could run tighter on goals on the road, so one to keep your eye on for better prices on more likely 2 - 3 goal markets but nothing of any particular value at a glance.
I will have a smaller token back bet on the C.S - Any Other Away Win market at 8.60 offering some cover for England goals and see how the stats look in-play for later trades.

*19:45 - Iceland (7.40) vs France (1.56)*
Strong H2H showing a regular 4 - 6 goals but with France on the road we could see a tighter match but goals are not out of the question as are both teams scoring so we could see some potential match odds swings regardless of the match odds prices.
The Over 2.5 market has a balanced market view near 2.0 but I think it could prove vulnerable and worth backing that from the start and then topping that O2.5 up at 4.0 at any stage during the match.
Later options are to back the Over 1.5 market if you see 3.0 at any stage which could cover a much later scoring scenario.
*Final Score:  0 - 1.  Goal Times:  66 mins.*
*Over 1.5:  4.20 - 1.75 lost.  Over 2.5:  15.50 - 4.80 lost.*

*19:45 - Portugal (1.05) vs Luxemborg (90.0)*
The H2H has shown at least 3 goals for most matches and with recent scoring form of Portugal we will have to cover a bigger market as the Over 2.5 for this one is naturally low around the 1.30 mark in expectation.
I will initially back the Over 5.5 market around 5.0 as general goal cover and use a slightly bigger than normal stake as we could see a run of early goals from the home team which means we may not get a good chance of seeing the O2.5 at a better price.
Back the Over 2.5 market at 2.0 at any stage of the match and top that price up at 3.50 at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  16, 65, 89 mins.
Over 5.5:  Low 4.20.  Over 2.5 highs:  2.70 - 4.80 won.*

In the meantime many thanks to those that have taken the time and posted a thumbs up/like and good luck. 

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 12, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

A lower bunch of average scorers for last nights plays and England managed to concede a late goal which based on the general prediction the Over 2.5 market recovered from 2 early goals to a nice high of 3.30 as the outsiders scored the winning goal.  The early England goal saw the AOAW market half in price to a low of 4.30 which sat there as 4 point spread free bet for the remainder of the match; but when you consider that was valued at 100% roi after just one goal, that offered better value than the O2.5 from the start which requires 3 goals.
The stats for the France match were tight and the only goal we saw was a penalty which moved the Over 1.5 which I just hedged that to go some way in covering my failed position on the Over 2.5 so more of loss management rather than being confident of the more goals gamble.
Portugal scored a typical H2H type 3 goals and similar to England the Over 2.5 did creep up nicely on a couple of occasions above our price range and went onto win, and again shows how more likely markets can creep up in price well above their starting odds.
I am a little bit OCD aka WOI 'well organised and interested'  so I record all the prices as part of my longer term value strategy development and a good habit to get into for any aspiring traders out there.

*19:45 - Italy (1.22) vs Greece (22.0)*
Italy beat Greece in their last H2H match 3 - 0 on the road and are in decent winning form at the moment.
The general H2H is 2 - 3 goals but I think we could see a more positive run tonight against a slightly lack lustre Greece.
Back the Over 2.5 market at 1.84 or best price and top up that back bet if you see 3.50 at any stage during the match.
I will also have a back bet on the C.S - Any other home win market at 4.60 - 4.80 to cover a potential Italy goal run.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  63, 78 mins.**
AOHW @ 65.0 - 29.0 - 110.0 - 26.0 @ G2.  Over 2.5:  11.0 - 4.0 - 10.0 - 2.60*

*19:45 - Norway (5.90) vs Spain (1.70)*
Over 2.5 goals looks likely for this match based on the H2H and recent performances from Spain but it has the ability to run slower on the away leg.
Back the Over 2.5 goals at 1.80 or best price and top up that back bet at 3.50 at any stage during the match.
Further options for a slower match are to back the Over 1.5 market at 3.0 at any stage if it creeps up in price.
*Final Score:  1 - 1.  Goal Times:  47, 90+4 mins.**
Over 2.5:  5.60 - 2.30 - 110.0 - 26.0.  Over 1.5:  2.30 - 1.30 - 5.70 won.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 13, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

*Match Summary:* It would have been nice to see the third goal and plenty of goal chances from Poland but again it shows where you can find decent value from just a couple of goals with the Over 1.5 this time touching 8.0 before the first goal and winning shortly afterwards so having started around 1.30/1.40 again we are seeing vastly improved value over the starting prices.
Other similar markets at that stage are the Over 0.5 touched 2.08 and won and those typically will be at even money from 70 - 80 mins just for one goal.  Match odds for Poland 1.50's drifted to 2.84 and won and the Over 2.5 market touched highs of 36.0 into 2.80 @ G2.  The any other home win market was dead in the water price-wise but the strategy considers that those two goals and more could have happened in the first half so it was worth the cover but for the record it was matched as high as 180.0 - 260.0 into a low of 22.0 after the second goal.

*19:45 - Poland (1.53) vs North Macedonia (7.40)*
This looks like a good opportunity for Poland and we could see 2 - 4 goals on this one but as with many of the Euro matches they often run slower and tighter on goals but can provide some decent value on more likely markets.
Older home H2H's have seen scorlines of 4 - 1 and 3 - 0 so we could get a similar serving tonight, so I will initially back the C.S Any other home win market at 7.80 - 8.20 to cover that one sided goal scenario with a view to reducing your risk if we see earlier goals.
The Over 2.5 market for any goals at 1.85 looks like it may topple for betting purposes but as I have already covered a market from the start I think if we can get 2.0 on the Over 1.5 market at any stage that would be worth a go and I would look to top that up at 3.0 at any stage to improve the value.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  74, 80 mins.
Over 1.5 market:  8.0 -2.30 - 2.60 - Won.  AOHW:  No show.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 14, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

*Summary:* We got lucky with the new betting thread with 2 out of 2 on our first day and both matched at our prices before any goals went in.
The France match went tighter and achieved a whopping high of 7.80 on that basic Over 1.5 and won but they lost the match eventually from a low of 1.08 as Turkey got the later equalizer but France were dominant on the stats for the best part of the match.
Gracheva took her match without too much problem and more of an accumulator type of price and Gojowczyk in his match took the first set and touched a low of 1.20 in that match but lost out in 3 sets but for the bet both were matched at 3.0 and that produces a 1 point reward for a 1 point risk. Mannarino was under pressure but soon got it back on track and won the match from a high of 3.90.
Romania replicated their 3 - 0 success and we got a nice swing for the C.S market (200 - 300% roi) and a winner for the Over 1.5 market offering much better value than the starting price so all in all a reasonable days play.

*Tennis - WTA Moscow - 11:00 - Gatto-Monticone (3.05) vs Gracheva (1.45)*
Good chance for the favourite here with good recent form and a higher ranking but may come under some pressure for a better price and twice the value at 1.90 would offer a better entry.  I would top up that back bet if she loses the first set.
No H2H for this one and noted that Gatto has beaten a similarly ranked player in her first qualifier so this is where we may see some pressure.
*Result:  Gracheva won in 2 sets.  Market Moves:  1.62 - 1.06 - 1.20 - 1.01.*

*Tennis - ATP Antwerp - 16:00 - Pella (1.57) vs Gojowczyk (2.68)*
Not the best of matches to pick a winner because both players are out of form and the H2H's go to the outsider 2 - 1 with 2 of those matches running to 3 sets so Gojowczyk is not without chance but we could see a few swings on this one.
I am working on a strategy where on the closer matches I look to back both players at higher odds which if both are matched guarantees a profit but with only a 1 point risk.  Here I will back both players at 3.0 using a 1 point level stake risk on each player.
*Result:  Pella wins in 3 sets.  Both players matched at 3.0.*

*Tennis - ATP Moscow - 18:00 - Mannarino (1.84) vs Dzumhur (2.12)*
Mannarino has won 3 out of 4 of the H2H's with the most recent win in China and is the higher ranked player at 44 vs 93.
Dzumhur has won both qualifiers this week whereas Mannarino has seen a slight dip in form since and hence the reason why he is at the price he is at today, and may come under some pressure.
I think Mannarino should take this (on past form) but I think we could see a few swings on route if Dzumhur is up to the challenge.
3 sets is not out of the question but one to keep an eye on the point to points (Flashscores) to see who's service game is holding up.
*Result:  Mannarino wins in 2 sets.  Market High:  3.90.*

*Football - 18:30 - Romania U21 (1.41) vs Northern Ireland U21 (8.60)*
Only the one H2H back in 2006 and Romania won that at home 3 - 0. Romania has some decent recent scoring form and beat Ukraine 3 - 0 last time out so I think their match odds are justified and they should take the win.
The interesting part of that recent 3 - 0 win is they all came at 75 minutes onwards which saw very nice prices for Over 1.5 and Over 2.5 markets which we have been more than familiar with over the past couple of days.
The Over 2.5 market at 1.84 looks vulnerable but based on those 3 - 0 scorelines I will initially back the C.S Any other home win market at 5.8 - 8.0 as early/one-sided goal cover.
Back the Over 1.5 market 2.0 and top that up at 3.0 at any stage during the match.
*Final Score:  3 - 0.  Goal Times:  48, 59, 67 mins.
AOHW market:  26.0 high - 1.77 low @ G3.   Over 1.5 market:  2.30 high & won.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 15, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,

Summary:* Lottner eventually won her tennis match in 3 sets but it was Korpatsch that took the first set and into a low of 1.26 which offered something for traders and the swings that we required for the back both players strategy but by game 7 of the first set both players had been matched at 3.0 for a guaranteed 1 point profit with Korpatsch spiking up early to 3.30 and Lottner following as she started losing the first set.
Our other tennis match was cancelled but the football worked out nicely with a steady stream of goals from England and that AOHW market was at 1.01 by half time from a high of 6.80 so always worth hedging that out for 1% guaranteed insurance rather than letting it run.
Kohlschreiber won his match from a high of 2.30 for the betting thread but although the Over 1.5 for England did win it only reached a high of 1.24.

*Tennis - WTA Luxembourg - 13:00 - A. Lottner (1.76) vs T. Korpatsch (2.30)*
Both H2H's have been won by Korpatsch on clay back in 2018 and is the higher ranked player. Lottner has the benefit of playing on this particular surface and has come through 3 qualifiers so far so this one could run closer and we could see a few swings on price.
Trading wise it is tempting to back Korpatsch from the start and it is an option but I will use this example to try out the betting method I will back both players at 3.0 for a 1 point risk and see if we can get some price swings on a potentially tighter match.
*Result:  Lottner wins in 3 sets.  Korpatsch won S1 - market low:  1.26.
Both players matched at 3.0 during set one for a guaranteed 1 point profit.*

*Tennis - ATP Stockholm - 15:00 - T. Paul (1.56) vs P. Andujar (2.70).*
Great recent form from Paul and is probably the better player on this particular surface. Paul has had some fitness issues but they have never played each other which is always a reduced staking situation for me, but it can however often show advantage to higher ranked players.
I think we could see some pressure from Andujar who is the better rated player and I will have a smaller back bet on him from the start with a view to reduce/remove risk if he goes ahead - As an example 1.70 would initially lock in a 100% free bet.
Worth laying any player for a smaller stake again if you see 1.10 - 1.15.  If Paul gets off to a good start you may see that price early.
*Match Cancelled - No Result.*

*Football - 19:45 - England U21 (1.45) vs Austria U21 (8.20)*
A good chance here for England to secure a win and Austria are scoring well of late so this one could run a bit tighter/slower and we may see some better value later on as we have been all week and at least 2 - 3 goals look fairly typical on the much older H2H's and more recent scoring form.
Not a lot of start value for Over 2.5's @ 1.57 and a difficult one to pitch when any of the goals will arrive but an early one is not out of the question.
I will back the C.S Any Other Home Win market at 5.0 - 5.9 for a smaller stake as early goal cover simply because it outstrips the match odds home win market in terms of value even after just one earlier goal you would see much better than a 45% roi.
I will look to back the Over 2.5 market at 3.0 at any stage of the match and I will top that up at 5.0 if there is none or just one goal in already.
*Final Score:  5 - 1.  Goal Times:  12, 28, 39, 45+1, 66, 79 mins.
Over 2.5 market: 1.70 high & won.   AOHW market:  6.80 high & won.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 16, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,

Summary:* A couple of decent matches today with a nice turnaround for Rosol back into level the sets after Lajovic got off to a flier and the low of 1.81 would have produced a decent profit even from the secondary 5.0 on offer but actually touched a high of 55.0 before touching that low.
Kohlschreiber was working well as outsider for us and into a low of around 1.40 after winning the first set and he actually had the match sewn up with 2 match points, touching into a low of 1.01/02 at one point but up to a high of 12.50 as he was broken and back into under even money later on. That move put Khachanov into the recommended 1.09/10 cheeky lay position and he was up to 1.80 in super quick time on the S3 tie-break but managed to recover nicely and went onto win the match in 3 sets from a very nice high price.
Great profit potential on both matches and both of our outsiders working well.

*Tennis - Moscow Open - 14:00 - L. Rosol (2.30) vs D. Lajovic (1.74)*
Rosol has both won both 3 set H2H wins back in 2014/15 but has a ranking of 152 vs 32 but has some decent recent winning form.
Lajovic is struggling a little bit and hence why the prices are closer today and Rosol appears to have a game that can trouble the favourite.
I think we could see better value as the match plays out and 3 sets again are a possibility but initially I will have a reduced stake back bet on Rosol from the start and I would top that up if we see 5.0 at any stage and if the price moves back to nearer 2.30 you can reduce risk.
More one to keep your eye on the in-play point to point stats for any later moves and to gauge performance.
*Result:  Lajovic wins in 3 sets.  Rosol 55.0 high - 1.81 low.*

*Tennis - Moscow Open - 16:30 - P. Kohlschreiber (3.35) vs K. Khachanov (1.40)*
Interesting stats for this match and some potential value from Kohly who has won 3 out of 4 H2H's and in fact has won the last 3 and the rankings are at 76 vs 8. Khachanov won this tournament last year but has been struggling a little and I think we could see some moves for this one.
Kohly has a reasonable record here also and would be looking to do well with a proven H2H record in hand and a surface/match advantage.
Tradingwise worth a back bet on Kohlschreiber from the start and look to reduce liability if he goes ahead and naturally hedge that out if he comes into much lower figures to make sure of the profit.
If Khachanov starts well we may see around 1.10's even on a pre-set basis so worth a cheeky lay at that price or similar with a view to free betting any moves on that side.
*Result:  Khachanov wins in 3 sets - market high 60.0 - 1.09/10 - 1.80 - won.
Kohlschreiber won S1 and into an eventual low of 1.01/02 - 12.50 - 2.20 - lost.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 16, 2019)

*Good evening everyone,*

I will take a look for any selections for the weekly betting thread first thing on Thursday and Friday morning, but there will be no trading posts on this thread until Saturday morning at 11:00 am.

In the meantime many thanks for tuning in and trust you are picking up a bit of useful info and tips on route.

P.S - Many thanks for the thumbs up admin 

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 18, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

I am going to struggle for time to post anything at the moment and I have limited time in general for any detailed future posts on this thread over the next few weeks due to additional work commitments leading up to the busy christmas period.

Future postings will be on a random basis and when I get the opportunity.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 25, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

Not a great deal of time on my hands at the moment but I have been working on my 100% level stake trading strategy and various other components in between a current busy work schedule, but here are a few basic ideas for this evenings football.

*17:30 - Holsten Keil vs Bochum.*
One to keep an eye on for a potential 3 goals for the H2H and recent scoring form is reasonable but not a lot of early meat on the bone for the Over 2.5 market at 1.50 is at least expecting some goals.
*Final Score:  2 - 1.  Goal Times:  9, 38, 52 mins.
Over 2.5 high around 1.60 won.*

*18:00 - IK Frej vs Norrby.*
Regular 3 goals on the H2H and Norrby as 3.65 outsiders are not without chance with better recent scoring and 4 wins and 1 draw in their last 5 H2H encounters, so some swings on the match odds doesn't appear to be out of the question at a glance and worth a token gesture.
The Over 2.5 market is at 1.64 but we could see some improved value if we get a slower scoring match.
*Final Score:  1 - 0.  Goal Times: 90+ 6 mins.*

*19:00 - Guingamp vs Clermont.*
Older H2H's for this one but I am considering better recent scoring form for Guingamp may see an unsuspecting Over 2.5 at 2.32 - 2.64 could prove vulnerable at a decent starting price and could provide some better value trading options later in the match.
*Final Score:  1 - 2.  Goal Times:  22, 29, 90+3 mins.
Over 2.5 market high at 3.0 into 1.14 @ G2 - 10.0 and won.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 26, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,*

A couple of late goals for last nights play show how vulnerable bigger priced markets can be and Guingamp for example our Over 2.5 which had already hit a high of 3.0 into a low of 1.14 touched a high of 10.0 before the late winner often makes a mockery out of what was already a decent starting price.  From a trading point of view at the 1.14 - 1.20 you would sensibly remove risk and take the profit, but this doesn't stop you from reinvesting back into that market later on at a much better price using some of that profit and this has proven to be an effective strategy over the years targeting later scoring scenarios.
Worth keeping your eye out for the 12:30 - Man City and 14:30 - Bayern Munich matches today in particular for potential goals, although the starting markets in anticipation of those goals are very short, any slower match plays may see some value at some stage and a good handful of home goals are not out of the question.

*18:45 - Vitesse Arnhem (1.50) vs ADO Den Haag (7.0)*
Potential home goals for Vitesse against a lack lustre Den Haag appear to be struggling a little bit on form should open the door for a straightforward win and a few home goals.
Worth backing the correct score - any other home win market here at 4.40 - 4.90 to cover that home team goal run.
Target the Over 2.5 market currently at 1.41 but odds nearer 2.0 at any stage would be better but an early goal is not out of the question and the AOHW market should pick up any early business.
*Final Score:  0 - 2.  Goal Times:  2, 6 mins.
Any Other Home Win - Lost. Over 2.5 market matched at 80 mins but lost.*

*20:00 - Atletico Madrid (1.84) vs Athletic Bilbao (6.20)*
It appears to be a speculative market with the Over 2.5 market priced at 2.94 but with the last 5 H2H's ending in at least 2 goals we could see some trading value on this market and the stats suggest that a later scoring scenario is not out of the question and that is where I will be waiting.
Both teams are not scoring a great deal at the moment but the H2H does show some potential for goals and a later Over 1.5 market at a good price could be where the later market value is at.
More a suck it an see scenario based on the in-play stats but worth a starter on that Over 2.5 with a view to reducing or removing risk if we do happen to see some early action.
Interesting to see how far that Under 0.5 market at 7.20 comes in before we see any action.
The same market/alternative is the CS: 0 - 0 priced the same at 7.20.
*Final Score:  2 - 0.  Goal Times:  28, 64 mins.*
*0 - 0 low 4.90  Over 1.5 market 2.10 high won.  Over 2.5 - 4.80 - 2.20  - 5.50 - 1.87 @ G2.*

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Oct 27, 2019)

*Good morning everyone,

Summary:* Interesting markets for Man City who scored all 3 of their goals in the second half so you have more likely markets that weren't worth a sausage at the start but available at much better prices later on. Bayern managed a 13 minute goal but ended 2 - 1 with the other 2 goals arriving in the 2nd half and a missed penalty from Berlin could have altered the course of that game but a later goal managed to get the Over 2.5 market over the line and it is always noted that post Euro duties can often throw up some odd scoring results.
Our main matches saw a poor playing team as outsiders score 2 goals within six minutes and no response from Vitesse and that Over 2.5 market was as low as 1.03 after G2 and went onto lose after touching the 2.0 at around 80 minutes for the bet and the early correct score cover was an absolute loser with no response but that does highlight another obvious strategy that we are working on.
Ironically the Madrid match produced better results from their 2 goals purely because there was plenty of meat on the bone and provided a couple of swings that just about pulled the two main matches to break even by the end of play.

*Website:* I noticed there was zero response to my suggestion of setting up a website/blog etc which of course is fine and I do consider that no feedback is very useful feedback .
I know it is very difficult to get people away from the much easier task of just placing a bet rather than thinking about the more complex issues surrounding in-play value but for me the ultimate results and rewards have been too good to ignore.
I am considering the website move as it would be a good place for family members and trading friends to access/download my trading and betting strategies and pick up some sports tips using a daily website blog format and also a place for me to keep some important sports data and run some developmental ideas so it would act both as a daily diary and a filling cabinet.
My 18 month plan now is to go full-time with my trading and betting so I think a website could offer me a solid platform in getting some of those ideas up and running....

In the meantime I have a busy family day today with little time for trading and back at work tonight so I will take this opportunity to wish you all the best and many thanks for tuning in.

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## sourav11 (Nov 3, 2019)

betrader said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This is my first thread on the forum and my main interest is trading but I also like the challenge of betting and mainly use the football and the tennis markets.
> Plenty of action for the tennis most months of the year and the new season for the main football leagues of interest are underway which should offer plenty of opportunities. Any daily betting selections can also be traded and I will look to include the in-play market highs and lows wherever possible.
> ...


ATF ONLY?


----------



## betrader (Nov 4, 2019)

Sourav11.      ATF?

P.S thanks for the thumbs up nhuda 
Please note my my betting thread is in development outlining some markets for trading possibilities for more likely markets (Over 1.5s/2.5s) but I have little time available to run both threads at the moment.


----------



## betrader (Aug 2, 2021)

*Good afternoon folks,*

Been a while and I think one of my last posts was looking at the horse racing, but the very next day they cancelled every U.K meeting along with the rest of it, but now getting back into my main trading/betting sports of tennis and football.
I generally trade and re-trade better than starting price offers on Betfair as tennis and football matches go in play as I believe there is often very little value at S.P, but you can often see some amazing prices later on in a match based that go onto do well and even win.
This is where the exchanges often have a real advantage over your standard bookmaker, who (from experience) will quite often will restrict or close your account when you start to pick up a few winners.

*18:00 - Sonderjyske vs FC Nordsjaelland.*
Regular three goals on the H2H although recent played form is fairly average so the Over 1.5 and Over 2.5 will be my target markets for this match and a late break through may offer a better deal than the starting prices.
The Over 2.5 market as an example is around 1.90 from the start but we may see much better exchange prices on-route.
*Final Score:  1 - 1.

20:15 - Breidablik vs Vikingur Reykjavik.*
Regular 3 - 5 goals on the H2H with okay recent scoring form makes the Over 2.5 market for this at around 1.90 a good option for betting but we may see Over 4.5 market doing well and may offer a good cover market at much better prices.
*Final Score:  4 - 0.

Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 3, 2021)

Decent results for yesterdays matches and the Over 1.5 market example for the first match touched highs of over 2.0 and 3.20 before it went onto win which is much better value than the 1.30 starting price and some close late shots almost toppled the Over 2.5 at very big prices.
The second match the 2.5 won easily and touched a high of 3.20 and the Over 4.5 hit highs of 15.0 before the first goal and into lows of 1.30 as we neared the general goal prediction.

*11:00 GMT - Sendai vs G.Osaka.*
Solid H2H showing a regular 3 goals and so the Over 2.5 at over even money from the start may offer a good target market for this one.
G.Osaka have the form here but may take a while for a breakthrough on the away leg so we could see some better prices for 1.5 and 2.5 markets.
*Final Score:  0 - 1.

19:00 GMT - KA Akureyri vs Keflavic.*
Regular 3 on the H2H and Akureyri going off as favourites after a 4 - 1 win last time out on the road so we could see some action here.
Market prices are expecting goals so not a great deal of value from the start and similar to last nights second match I will be looking to back the Over 4.5 as early cover at a better price just in case it gets off to a flier.
*Final Score:  2 - 1.

Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 4, 2021)

Osaka got the match winning first half goal for better prices in yesterdays listings but no momentum for the goal markets and Akureyri was always a bit awkward in terms of expected goals vs lower market prices but grabbed a later match winning goal taking with a marginally winning over 2.5 market at a high of around 2.0 at 80 minutes with a 2 - 1 scoreline, but too slow a game to see any real progress on the Over 4.5 market.

*20:15 GMT - Hafnarfjordur vs HK Kopavogur*
Strong home team advantage winning the last 5/5 H2H matches with a consistent 3 - 4 goals per match and not that bad a price for the match odds favourites at 1.86 offers a very good opportunity today on the home leg with some form against a team who have lost their last 2 matches.
More likely Over 2.5 markets are priced around the 1.80 mark but based on goal consistency the Over 3.5/4.5 markets looks to offer a better priced deal if we do see some first half action.
*Final Score:  2 - 4.*
Very unexpected but great performance from Kopavogur only adds to the goal markets with the Over 3.5/4.5 markets both winning by half time with the latter priced around 7/1 from the start.
The Over 2.5 market for the record was all done on both sides by 17 minutes and drifted pre-match to better than even money.

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 6, 2021)

*12:45 GMT - Albirex Niigata vs Tanjong Pagar United - Final Score:  1 - 2.*
Good H2H results with the overall advantage going to top of the league Albirex who scored a nice 6 - 0 in their last played H2H match on the road back in April of this year.
Naturally we see much shorter priced markets in expectation of goals and it may be a little unrealistic to expect Over 2.5 markets to reach much better prices before we see some action - A more suitable target market for S.P bettors would be the Over 3.5 at around even money.
My strategy would be to back the Over 5.5 market at 6.0 or better and see if I can get a better price on the more likely 2.5/3.5 markets as it goes in play.
Good performance from the outsiders and goals at 33 mins but a nice late run at 80 and 84 mins did see much better over 2.5 market prices.
Too slow and too little for the Over 5.5 cover market and one goal short of the Over 3.5 betting suggestion.

*19:30 GMT - Midtjylland vs Vejle - Final Score:  4 - 1.*
Home team advantage with a general 3 - 4 goal target and not a bad priced Over 2.5 market at 1.85 on the exchanges considering the general consistency of their last 3 H2H home wins at 5 - 0, 5 - 0 and 3 - 1.
The correct score Any Other Home Win market at 8.20 - 9.20 is the one sided goal solution, considering 4 out of 5 of their last matches have ended in at least 3 or 5 goals and typically with very little response from Vejle could add a little more value than the usual Over 4.5 cover which is priced around 5/1+.  Drifting in-play 2.5 markets for exchange bettors/traders could offer a good deal if we do see a slower played match.
The Over 2.5 market touched 2.60 and 2.12 before winning and the AOHW market touched highs of 11.50 and 12.0 and went onto win with a second half breakthough of goals from the home team.

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 7, 2021)

Great result for last nights match with a nice typical late run of goals from Midtjylland securing the any other home win market at very decent odds and improved prices for Over 2.5 bettors/traders on both matches with a brief pricing summary in my last post.
Lots of matches on today but nothing really standing out and always a little awkward when the new season gets underway.
I will be using reduced stakes on more likely markets and if I miss better priced in-play opportunities then so be it.
League Two isn't really my main bag as similar to the Belgian leagues can often throw up some odd results but worth a look today.

*15:00 GMT - Oldham vs Newport County.  Final Score:  0 - 1.*
Interesting stat with Oldham having won the last 4 out of 5 H2H's against Newport but are outsiders today and at decent exchange odds of 3.20 may be worth taking on.  The last 3 of those H2H's have been decent scoring so the Over 2.5 market currently at around 2.10 looks like a fair target market.  I will cover the match odds market and look for a better price deals on Over 1.5 and 2.5 markets which could prove worthwhile if we see any later goal action.

*15:00 GMT - Carlisle vs Colchester.   Final Score:  0 - 0.*
Carlisle have been scoring well in recent club friendlies but the general H2H shows that 4 out of 5 of the last played matches have ended in at least 3 goals with a minimum of 2 and so we could see some action.  Carlisle go off as favourites but both teams scoring wouldn't be a surprise and could produce a few price swings if we do see some action.
The Over 2.5 market currently priced at around 2.40 clearly isn't expecting many goals but based on past results the Over 1.5 and 2.5 markets may prove vulnerable and the market layers will no doubt be keen to quickly push those prices up during play.

*17:30 GMT - Sint Truiden vs Zulte-Waragem.   Final Score:  1 - 3.*
Regular 3 goals on the H2H could see the Over 2.5 market currently at a best price of 1.77 on the exchanges succeed but one to keep your eye on for potential later opportunities at better prices.  Sint Truiden go off as favourites for this one but goals from both sides are a possibility with a decent showing on the last five H2H results.

The first two matches didn't perform at all well with just the one late goal from Newport but not too bad on reduced stakes took a bit of a hit . Much better value to be had on the final match prevailed with a nice late run with Over 2.5 market examples touching highs of 5.10 and 4.0 before winning and the Over 1.5 out of interest touched 2.25 with both teams scoring in the end on the 90th minute for Truiden to make it 1 - 3.

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 8, 2021)

*16:30 GMT - KuPS vs Lahti.   Final Score:  2 - 2.*
The last 5 out of 5 H2H's backed up by the last 5 league wins for Kups shows a strong home team form advantage and a good potential for the Over 2.5 market which is priced at a seemingly generous 2.18 on the exchanges and may offer a good deal for s.p betting.
The market is clearly not expecting goals but at least 3 of the 5 last H2H matches show a strong one sided scoring position with 3,4 and 5 goals with the last played H2H in 2021, where KuPS won 4 - 2 on the road.
This one sided goal stat leads to some potential for the correct score 'any other home win' market which is currently at 11.50 on BF.
I will back the AOHW market as cover and then look towards more likely Over 1.5 and 2.5 markets at better prices if we get a slower played match.

Busy match with the Over 2.5 market winning in just 15 minutes for S.P bettors and the second goal for KuPS creating a 9 point price swing for the any other home win market into a low of 2.30 which equated to a potential 400% or 4 point hedged profit at that stage.  Plenty of shots on target for KuPS but it was Lahti that levelled up the score with far fewer goal attempts.
I took some early profit on balance and used a little to back KuPS for the bigger match odds at 3.50 which didn't work out with no further goals but all in all we found some goals that worked nicely on various different markets and not a bad day overall for my daily short list of matches.


*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 9, 2021)

*10:00 am UK. - Kobe vs Kashiwa.   Final Score:  1 - 2.*
Potential home goals here with decent recent form but noted is Kashiwa who have won 3 out of the last 5 H2H's may offer up some goal response and/or potential resistance before we see a breakthrough.
4 out of the last 5 H2H's have gone over 2.5 goals and today the Over 2.5 market looks like a reasonably priced target for S.P Bettors and currently priced at 2.16 on the BF Exchanges.  The price clearly indicates the market is expecting a slower match and it has been noted that one of the last 5 H2H's ended 1 - 0 at home to Kobe.
Some of the played H2H matches have gone to five or more goals and so the Over 4.5 market at 9.0 or best price could offer some early cover and I will be looking for better prices later for the Over 1.5 and 2.5 markets.

Update:  Great late scoring match with Over 1.5 markets touching very nice highs of 5.20 and winning within 5 minutes and the Over 2.5 touched highs of 20.0, 6.60 and 10.0 and found ultimate betting success with a late goal from Kashiwa.
Not enough action to actuate the Over 4.5 market but provided useful background cover and the first half in-play stats showed very little potential but picked up nicely in the second half.

*19:00 UK.  Tennis ATP Toronto - Duckworth (3.30) vs Fritz (1.36)*
Duckworth won the only H2H back in 2016 so that is old form and represents a lower ranking today of 80 vs 42 but the psychological aspect of that win can often play a role in the outcome, considering other current factors.
Fritz has lost his last two matches in Atlanta and Washington and so this may offer Duckworth a way in on recent form.  Duckworth has two qualifying match wins here which can always provide a surface condition advantage against an opponent who may be running out of steam.
I am aware that Duckworth's price could get away from us as there is no clear cut form advantage, but at 3.30 he is worth a bet for a trade.
Note the prices/liquidity are a little slim and may improve nearer the start - Start times can vary.

Update:  Duckworth won the match in straight sets - He was broken in set one up to a high of 6.20 and immediately broke back and won the first set on a tie-break into a low of 1.40.  Duckworth achieved a double break in set 2 to win the match 7 - 6, 6 - 3.

*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Aug 10, 2021)

Decent results updated for yesterdays football and tennis matches continue to show that market value can regularly increase many many times on the exchanges and quite often for the most basic of goal/match prediction.

*19:45 UK.   EFL Cup -  Hull vs Wigan.   Final Score:  1 - 1.*
Reduced stakes for me on cup matches but this one has a great H2H giving 4, 5, 8, 4 and 3 goals in the last five matches with both teams in reasonable enough recent scoring form and Hull top of the Championship with a recent 4 - 1 win over Preston.
We could see a few goals for this match and both teams scoring seems likely which may unsettle the match odds markets.
The Over 2.5 market is priced around 1.74 on the exchanges but a more tempting entry based on the H2H of nearly 5 goals per game is backing the Over 4.5 market currently at around 5.50.
If we get some time lapse we may see some better prices on more likely Over 1.5 and 2.5 markets nearer half time and beyond.

The in-play stats were showing a slower first half and both teams scored in the end with goals at 50 and 54 minutes.
The Over 1.5 market was at a high of 2.56 and the Over 2.5 market touched highs of 6.60 into lows of 1.47 but no momentum for our early cover on the Over 4.5 market, which proportionally at better odds uses a lesser stake than the target goal markets.

*Betrader.*


----------



## Yanek (Aug 21, 2021)

Футбол смотрят всегда.


----------

